# GS DOGS- COLUMBUS ,OH CRAIG'S LIST



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

HOPE I POSTED THAT RIGHT,THERE ARE AT LEAST 2 IF I REMENBER CORRECTLY. ( just looked through the posts,lol)
maybe,someone else can take a look and post pic. PLEASE!!!!
SEEN ALOT OF GS'S USED AS GUARD DOGS AROUND HERE, THANKS ALL.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/739004376.html

German Shepherd/110lbs/female spade/loving, needs yard.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-07-01, 10:33AM EDT



If you called me yesterday and had the 45 acres and pond, please call me back. Otherwise im taking calls from homeowners only. House broken, petective, loving, needs attention and loves hot dogs w/ beniful dog food. Good Hips 
call jeff @ 614/447/8686 




it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 739004376



There is a pic, can someone post, photobucket is giving me a hard time.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/787617789.html (pic)


German Shepard Pup (Mt. Sterling)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-08-07, 8:55PM EDT



We have a German Shepard pup that needs a good home. He is around a year old. We don't have any papers on him. He was a stray so we are keeping him until we find him a home. We have a huge yard but no fence & the road we live on is busy. Thanks for your interest. 




Location: Mt. Sterling 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 787617789


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/778056795.html (pic)

Shepard needs home

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-07-31, 7:04PM EDT



I have a large German Shepard that is our family dog, but needs a home that has lots of room and time to spend with him. He is loving and playful, but needs training. NO CATS!!! He still plays like a pup and weighs about 125-140, so no homes with small children. He is house trained and goes to a vet for allergies. He is in a cage and needs a fenced large yard to play. His birthday is Novemeber 21, 2004. He has his shots, but is not fixed. Please help me find him a good home. 




it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 778056795




There are A LOT of GSD's on Columbus, OH craigslist


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

The one found as a stray: (#2)


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

The female, first one on thread:


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

The third one, male, no cats:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks vsnap for posting the pics, I would of but like I said photobucket was giving me a hard time


----------

